# Dear Vodka...



## prettysecrets (Oct 19, 2008)

..........


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 19, 2008)

like this look alot, very fresh


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so happy for you and your first date! You are adorable, and that look is gorgeous. Good luck! (If he isn't sweet and respectful, don't go out with him again!!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful look... 
Don't be nervous...It doesn't really matter what you wear because he will be looking at your eyes and face...which is always gorgeous and on point!!  Just be yourself and it will go fine!


----------



## smellyocheese (Oct 19, 2008)

very pretty look! good luck on your first real date!


----------



## amurr (Oct 19, 2008)

you are so pretty and that is a great look for a first date. Not over done, fresh and cute.


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 19, 2008)

You'll knock him dead in that look you look gorgeous.
He may be just as nervous as you. As long as your relaxed and comfortable in what your wearing it'll be fine.
Good luck !


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 19, 2008)

This is so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Amazing look!


----------



## Esme (Oct 19, 2008)

Lucky guy!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 19, 2008)

Cute!  I like the top you have on too.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 19, 2008)

gorgeous look and works well with the outfit.
have fun on your date


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 19, 2008)

Good luck, and I'm hoping it'll be great! You look fab!


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2008)

You look really elegant and modern.  I hope your date goes well.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! I am so excited for you and your date! You will have to share! This is a beautiful first date look. Stunning!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 19, 2008)

aww cutie! u look like a Barbie


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh gorgeous, looks so fresh and polished.

I hope the date goes well.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Oct 19, 2008)

You look amazing!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 19, 2008)

this is such a pretty look.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 19, 2008)

omg if your personality is as amazing as your makeup (which im sure it is!) you're going to be JUST fine! Dont be nervous! =) Have fun!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

You always look great!


----------



## User93 (Oct 19, 2008)

You look fab! He gonna be so amzed, Im telling you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Porr guy gonna lose his mind because of you!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 19, 2008)

veryyyyyyyyyy pretty!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 19, 2008)

you look amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 19, 2008)

Very mod, i like it


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

Good luck on the date. You look really pretty.


----------



## hr44 (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the look and I hope you have a blast on your date today!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 19, 2008)

This look is great on you, perfect for your first date, IMHO. Also, that top too cute! Good luck on your date and have fun!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 19, 2008)

good luck on your date!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very pretty look.  I hope the date goes well!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 19, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Oct 20, 2008)

You wear berets like me! Nothing like a good hat, haha. And that's the same makeup I'm wearing to homecoming [at least, something similar]!

Hope you have fun on your date!


----------



## Baby Mac (Oct 20, 2008)

You look stunning..hope the date goes well!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow. Pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Waiting on the date update???


----------



## Jot (Oct 20, 2008)

beautiful. hope you have a great date


----------



## LoveMU (Oct 20, 2008)

U look so beautiful!  I love the pink lipstick and ur skin is glowing!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Waiting on the date update??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. Thanks everyone. It was GRREEAATTT. He opened doors for me and 

everything and said I looked gorgeous. We went to see a movie but honestly

 I paid no attention to it and we ending up leaving before it was over. 

Date #2 is in the works already!!! I hated for the night to end. :-D


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

ooooh

_prettysecrets and her date sitting in a tree_
_k-i-s-s-i-n-g..._


lol jk


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ooooh

prettysecrets and her date sitting in a tree
k-i-s-s-i-n-g...


lol jk _

 
LOL!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_LOL. Thanks everyone. It was GRREEAATTT. He opened doors for me and 

everything and said I looked gorgeous. We went to see a movie but honestly

I paid no attention to it and we ending up leaving before it was over. 

Date #2 is in the works already!!! I hated for the night to end. :-D_

 
Of course he said you looked gorgeous!! I am so glad you had a good time...Us nosy people won't ask where you went when you left the movie early...Unless *cough* you just want to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Of course he said you looked gorgeous!! I am so glad you had a good time...Us nosy people won't ask where you went when you left the movie early...Unless *cough* you just want to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!_

 
lol! We went to a casino and had some drinks. I actually started drinking before the date even started so I'd be relaxed, and boy did it work . I was a little to relaxed!!! I'll leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told him we might as well not waste any time and just get married now.lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like him alot!!!


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 20, 2008)

aww cuutee! i <3 your lips~~


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is too cute!! Young love


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 20, 2008)

Best of luck you're beautiful!


----------



## itsjusstbeth (Oct 21, 2008)

You have the most gorgeous skin ever! Makeup looks fab, hope your date was just as awesome


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 21, 2008)

Good for you...but GAME OVER...he will not be able to stop staring at you, poor guy has no chance


----------



## LatteGoodness (Oct 22, 2008)

Your date will be great, don't worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to say that your skin color is so so SO gorgeous.  It's like... I can't even think of a way to adequately describe it.  Um... the best I can come up with is a bright sunset. *shrug*  I can't explain it any better...

Anyway, love the shadow application.  You look awesome!!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_Your date will be great, don't worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to say that your skin color is so so SO gorgeous. It's like... I can't even think of a way to adequately describe it. Um... the best I can come up with is a bright sunset. *shrug* I can't explain it any better...

Anyway, love the shadow application. You look awesome!!_

 
Oh.. hadn't read the previous comments.  Glad your date went well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll bet he's as smitten with you as you are with him!


----------

